# Lager Bottle Conditioning Temperature?



## lukemarsh (14/6/10)

Just bottled my Heineken style lager today and was wondering if I need to condition the bottles at a certain temperature? I used Saflager yeast in the brew and so fermented at around 14deg... The beer was fairly clear when I bottled it, but not as clear as it probably could have been.

I've got the beers sitting in cases (two cases plus an extra sixpack) in my cellar at around 18deg (constant temp in there).

Cheers


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

Did you lager/cold condition the brews?

This is traditional and helps clean and mature the beer. I do it by default with all beers except weizens although with a lager I would tend to do it longer. I would lager first then bottle although some people report success with bottling first then lagering.

As far as I know beer matures faster in larger volumes (both personal experience and some literature tells me this) but if you have already bottled then you can wait for them to carb up then stick them in the fridge for as long as you can wait (weeks, months whatever).

Waiting for them to carb first is a must though - otherwise you will get mature, flat beer.


----------



## jakub76 (14/6/10)

Different brewers follow different lagering regimes but I'll tell you what works for me.
Leave at ambient for 14 days for the yeast to carb and clean up your beer.
Crash chill to -1C for 3 days then up to serving temperature (4C-6C) for as long as you can hold off - I find good results from 10 days on.


----------



## barto1308 (14/6/10)

MarshBrew said:


> Just bottled my Heineken style lager today and was wondering if I need to condition the bottles at a certain temperature? I used Saflager yeast in the brew and so fermented at around 14deg... The beer was fairly clear when I bottled it, but not as clear as it probably could have been.
> 
> I've got the beers sitting in cases (two cases plus an extra sixpack) in my cellar at around 18deg (constant temp in there).
> 
> Cheers



I'm a fairly inexperienced brewer myself, but generally you want to go a fair bit lower with a lager. Ideally, you would rack from your primary fermenter into a secondary container, then 'lager' that container at between 0-2 degrees C for a few weeks before bottling. Since you have already bottled, i would probably shift the bottle to somewhere much cooler, possibly even directly in to the fridge and allow to condition for a few weeks before enjoying.

Of course, any more experienced brewers out there please feel free to correct anything I may have put here.

Cheers

Barto


----------



## jakub76 (14/6/10)

> i would probably shift the bottle to somewhere much cooler, possibly even directly in to the fridge


Don't move them to the fridge before they carbonate!

I know the accepted method is to crash chill and lager in secondary, or even primary fermenter, before bottling but I do it the way you have. I ferment for around 2 weeks, bottle and warm condition for 2 weeks THEN crash chill and lager for at least another 2 weeks. The only difference I can see is that you have more yeast and your protein break material settle in the bottom of the bottle. That said I still get sparkling, crystal clear light lagers and they're ready in 6 weeks, plus I never have to worry if there's enough yeast left to carbonate. 
What was it MacGyver said..."Works for me"


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

jakub76 said:


> What was it MacGyver said..."Works for me"




Yes but McGuyver could make a functional aircaft from a rubber band, three cable ties, an empty matchbox and some belly button lint.


----------



## crozdog (14/6/10)

jakub76 said:


> Don't move them to the fridge before they carbonate!
> 
> I know the accepted method is to crash chill and lager in secondary, or even primary fermenter, before bottling but I do it the way you have. I ferment for around 2 weeks, bottle and warm condition for 2 weeks THEN crash chill and lager for at least another 2 weeks. The only difference I can see is that you have more yeast and your protein break material settle in the bottom of the bottle. That said I still get sparkling, crystal clear light lagers and they're ready in 6 weeks, plus I never have to worry if there's enough yeast left to carbonate.
> What was it MacGyver said..."Works for me"



The "accepted way" actually works better in bulk. 

Next time you make a lager, do the following as an experiment: bottle half the brew & lager as described, but leave the other half in secondary & lager for 3+ weeks before bottling. You will notice a huge difference in the finished products. 

Ask stuster. last year ISB made a batch of schwartz. Gav used the "accepted way" while Stu lagered in the bottle. Gav came 2nd in the state comp but Stu didn't rate! Same wort, same yeast with basically the same ferment temp & lager temp.!!!!

Sure lagering in the bottle works, but not as well.


----------



## barto1308 (16/6/10)

crozdog said:


> The "accepted way" actually works better in bulk.
> 
> Next time you make a lager, do the following as an experiment: bottle half the brew & lager as described, but leave the other half in secondary & lager for 3+ weeks before bottling. You will notice a huge difference in the finished products.
> 
> ...



Just on the whole lagering thing; I'm about to throw down a Bock, which will be my first lager attempt. I'll be fermenting in primary, racking to secondary and crash chilling in the fridge for a number of weeks. When I bottle the lager, should it be conditioned in a warm-ish place to wake the yeast up and achieve carbonation? At the moment I do most of my conditioning on the shelf in the garage, which in canberra at the moment doesnt get above 14 C, but does drop down to <5 C overnight.
Is this temp variance going to mess with yeasts too much? I can always move gear inside to the central heating, which keeps the house fairly constant around 18C.
Suggestions?

Cheers,

Barto


----------



## manticle (16/6/10)

BartHaus Breweries said:


> When I bottle the lager, should it be conditioned in a warm-ish place to wake the yeast up and achieve carbonation?



Yes. 18 is perfect.


----------



## jakub76 (16/6/10)

crozdog said:


> Next time you make a lager, do the following as an experiment: bottle half the brew & lager as described, but leave the other half in secondary & lager for 3+ weeks before bottling. You will notice a huge difference in the finished products.


I'm going to give this a go. I know your advice was directed for OP but maybe I can learn something too. I'm not trying to diss the "accepted method" just offering my experience in getting a reasonable lager ready in bottles...fast. 
I notice that JZ doesn't secondary, I guess he's blowing off accepted method too


----------



## haysie (16/6/10)

So whats your point?
A couple of novice judge`s opinions ends the thread?

edit, [email protected] before editing his post

My lagers are at least 5 x better CPBF than bottled with... tried em all dex, sugar, malt, wort. Bottling lagers the best results have been dex and the worst malt. Its not here or there thou. With CPBF you take the beer when it suits YOU, the profile generally remains.

OP, warm em up if young before presenting, otherwise overtime let em roll.


----------



## jakub76 (16/6/10)

CPBF = Counter Pressure Bottle Filler


----------

